# Habersham Birds Gobbling?



## mallardsx2 (Mar 19, 2018)

Anyone hearing any Habersham county birds yet?

Seems to be either tight lipped birds or the population is down where I hunt.


----------



## meatseeker (Mar 19, 2018)

I’ve had 2 big gobblers roosting in my backyard here in fannin off and on for 2’weeks including last night. They have not made a peep. I know I’m not close but been seeing lots of birds around here and they’ve been quiet. Saw those same 2 Thursday in the yard and one was
Strutting for the hens.


----------



## Howard Parker (Mar 20, 2018)

I am seeing lots of birds but haven't heard any gobbling yet.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Interesting. This cold weather isnt going to help matters. Might be a quiet first day!


----------



## sea trout (Mar 21, 2018)

They were gobblin real good in Banks co 2 weeks ago. Haven't heard them in over a week. Idk if they moved along or if they're being quiet


----------



## goshenmountainman (Mar 21, 2018)

Opening morning of youth season my son and I heard five different birds on the roost. Called up four at one time and he rolled one. I have been a bunch of other places listening but haven't heard a peep. I believe the numbers are a little low, or they might be spread out father this spring because of all the acorns we had. Still seeing acorns in a lot of different places, even on Russell.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Mar 26, 2018)

Still very quiet in all of my places. 

I'm heading south next weekend.


----------

